
The Purpose of Technology - prostoalex
https://balajis.com/the-purpose-of-technology/
======
KuriousCat
What do we trade off for gaining immortality? If we look into faster, cheaper
and effective communication we have traded off a lot of privacy. Similarly
quantity of food when it comes to making produce abundant.

